# Czech string quartets (interpretors )



## rarevinyllibrary

Former Czechoslovakia has always had a flourishing tradition with chamber music .String Quartets like VLACH,JANACEK ,SMETANA quartets often shed new light upon well known chamber composers (Beethoven ) as well as local musicians promoted by their national recording companies (SUPRAPHON ,PANTON ,ETC ).Feel free to express yourself about this rich musical compost.


----------



## Guest

The Panocha Quartet's excellent recordings of the Dvorak string quartets are my favorites. Lately I have been making most of my purchases from the Supraphon label.


----------



## Quartetfore

The Pavel Haas Quartet seems to be on track to becoming one the best if not the best of the younger Quartets.


----------



## jurianbai

Panocha quartet, I second that. To remind, Mandelring Quartet playing Janacek with Viola d'Amore on this record









Mandelring CD


----------



## KenOC

rarevinyllibrary said:


> Feel free to express yourself about this rich musical compost.


Should that be rephrased, just perhaps? It reminds me of a headline I saw once in a Japanese industry periodical: "Youth festival shrouded in glee".

BTW more on-topic, I like what I've heard so far in the Stamitz Quartet's super-buy with 15 hours of Czech quartets:

http://www.amazon.com/Czech-String-..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1377057399&sr=301-1

The Stamitz (or Stamic) Quartet is a Czech quartet founded in 1985.


----------



## joen_cph

The Hagen Quartet in Janacek (DG) is unique in its approach. Not to everyone´s liking due to the expressivity, but - unique.


----------



## realdealblues

DrMike said:


> The Panocha Quartet's excellent recordings of the Dvorak string quartets are my favorites. Lately I have been making most of my purchases from the Supraphon label.


That's funny because I've been doing the exact same thing. The Supraphon label has some real gems and the sound quality especially a lot of the stuff recorded in the 60's and 70's with the Czech Philharmonic has an amazingly warm sound. Some of the best "sounding" recordings I've ever heard.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

KenOC said:


> I like what I've heard so far in the Stamitz Quartet's super-buy with 15 hours of Czech quartets:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Czech-String-..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1377057399&sr=301-1


Agree. The Stamitz Quartet gives what I feel are the finest all around performances of the Dvorak String Quartets.


----------



## Pugg

Quartetfore said:


> The Pavel Haas Quartet seems to be on track to becoming one the best if not the best of the younger Quartets.


By now they are the best!


----------



## Quartetfore

This past week I played three of the Pavel Haas recordings
Haas #2 "Monkey Mountains" I think that this might have been their first recording, and it is outstanding
Dvorak American Quartet, Not quite as good as I once thought, but still a fine performance
Schuberts "Death and the Maiden", goes right to the top of my list with the Takacs Quartets recording.
Quartetfore


----------



## majlis

Prague
Smetana
Vegh
Janacek


----------



## starthrower

My next purchase is going to be by the Panocha Quartet performing Martinu's string quartets.


----------



## sbmonty

Panocha Quartet performing Martinu. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## PeterF

I have heard the Prazak Quartet in person on at least 3 occasions and they were wonderful. I also have a number of recordings by them.


----------

